# 10 Reasons to buy lots of yarn



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn
[As if we NEEDED a reason!

1. It insulates the cupboard where it is kept.
2. It keeps the economy moving. It is my patriotic duty to support wool
farmers, textile mills, and yarn shops.
3. It is less expensive and more fun than psychiatric care.
4. I'm participating in a contest - the one who dies with the most yarn
wins!
5. It keeps without refrigeration, you don't have to cook it to enjoy 
it, you never have to feed it, change it, wipe its nose or walk it.
6. Because I'm worth it.
7. Like dust, it's good for protecting previously unprotected spaces in 
the house, like the ironing board, the laundry basket, the dining room 
table
8. It's not immoral, illegal or fattening. It calms the nerves, 
ratifies the soul, and makes me feel good.
9. Because it is on sale. Because that is such a beautiful colour... I've never seen it 
before... I must have it.
10. Buy it now, before your husband retires and goes with you on all your
shopping expeditions.

Linda

from http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/index.html


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

My new all time favorite post !!! I AGREE with all ten reasons amazing!!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I agree! My stash is down to one rubbermaid tub and one large basket. Time to re-stock (especially while I still am earning some $$$)


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

11. I yike it!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

I just loved it. I have already sent it to my Stitch & B***tch group. Thank you for posting...And happy knitting and more YARN shopping!!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Only one reason for me...because I want it.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

Good One!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## Stitched Up (May 22, 2011)

I often buy wool from Charity Shop or car boot sales, and needle bags full of interesting items, odd balls are useful for small items, such as hair bands with crochet flowers, or crochet items, but my favourite pure wools are more expensive as I have to buy from a wool shop, I love Alpaca wool. Sky


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It brought a smile to my face, I just love those 10 reasons.


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

Brought a big smile to my face....Love all the reasons...thanks!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Brought a smile to my face too, not sure about DH's though


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

# 3 is my favorite!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Love your ten reasons! Thanks for brightening my day!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just read to husband. He said it sounded just like I had written it as it is my manifesto.... This, as we are about to go to Tulsa and have already planned on stopping for crossstitch shopping and have address for yarn store, if time permits...... Don't they know I'm coming from Dallas? Surely somebody wants to work on Sunday.... OPEN OPEN OPEN


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

You forgot the reason that the dollar might go up at any minute. In Australia, that's the reason we have to buy from the US or UK right now! The other reason is that the sheep might stop growing wool. It happens!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

really quite funny--my first post today, my first laugh.

thanks


----------



## Mooselady62 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is so true !!! My husband always tells me I don't need it but buy's me every color they have in feathers, beads, scrapbook things. and keeps a pup from every litter. Then he proceeds to tell me I don't need it and wants to give it away to people that see it. I have told him he needs to stop buying tool or I will start handing them out to people that like them. Thanks for the list. made my day !!!!


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

I think this is actually a law!
Tammy


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Perhaps we should all let our local member know we have developed another law. I'm sure, with the backing of all their wives, it would pass through the senate!


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

4. I'm participating in a contest - the one who dies with the most yarn
wins!
SORRY GIRLS I WIN Number 4.. I have more yarn than a wool store in my "OFFICE" and NO hubby or partner to STOP ME !! 
in boxes, in bags, in cupboards, under the table , on top of the table.. on top of each other.hanging from hangers on the side of the table... Can ya all stop being so interesting, funny and lovable .. cos I NEED to knit it ALL before i die !! LOL 
Who wants my stash in my will??


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I like #10. I see men in JoAnn's with their wives and wonder what the heck they are doing there.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I totally agree....


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Linda! My morning smile.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

And it keeps you out of the shopping malls!!! :lol:


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Delightful way to start my day! Thanks so much. I'm afraid I don't need much encouragement but for me, if it's on sale I have to buy it!

My husband once told me I would buy a dead snake if it was on sale, lol.


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I TOTALLY AGREE WITH ALL 10 REASONS. MY STASH IS NOW 3 PLASTIC TUBS AND 2 BOXES PLUS A FULL TOTE BAG.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Only one reason for me...because I want it.


This reason works best for me, but the others are just right, too.

Karen


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Also add because I deserve it :thumbup:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have to add one more.
> I'm saving for my retirement.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just read to husband. He said it sounded just like I had written it as it is my manifesto.... This, as we are about to go to Tulsa and have already planned on stopping for crossstitch shopping and have address for yarn store, if time permits...... Don't they know I'm coming from Dallas? Surely somebody wants to work on Sunday.... OPEN OPEN OPEN


Hi dreamweaver, have you been to Yarn and Stitches on Coit at Arapaho? Great people, great yarn selection wonderful atmosphere! Always ready to help, free of charge! I learned to knit there. Sylvia is my teacher. I'm there knitting on most Wednesdays and Thursdays. Hope to meet you there one day.
Maria


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello Linda, 
I just love the 10. I printed it on nice paper, I found st DJ office supply store, framed it and is now displayed in my office/ sewing / knitting/ croch et/ crafts room


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Love your 10 reasons. Back later - just going out to buy more wool...!!! x


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

OMG this was so funny. loved it. Made my day. lol lol


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

The new ten commandments of knitters....great fun!
I am now experiencing No 10. Suggestions please ??


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

I told my husband that I needed to go to JoAnns and he said what do you need there? I said yarn and he started laughing. Then I read him this post to show him that there are others out there like me.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Wonderful


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

How about......It provides hours of play time for my cats..!


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Only one reason for me...because I want it.


YES!


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

nannaknits said:


> 4. I'm participating in a contest - the one who dies with the most yarn
> wins!
> SORRY GIRLS I WIN Number 4.. I have more yarn than a wool store in my "OFFICE" and NO hubby or partner to STOP ME !!
> in boxes, in bags, in cupboards, under the table , on top of the table.. on top of each other.hanging from hangers on the side of the table... Can ya all stop being so interesting, funny and lovable .. cos I NEED to knit it ALL before i die !! LOL
> Who wants my stash in my will??


ME ME ME


----------



## Finn's Nana (May 26, 2011)

This is going to be posted on the door to my "Yarn Room", my son's old bedroom that my yarn has taken over!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Perfect, absolutely Perfect!

I totally agree with the 'insulation': DH had both hips replaced a few yrs ago, I was 'tossed out of the house' by him, cuz I 'hovered and smothered'; SO yarn shop there I went! Every time I brought a bag in the house, he'd ask, " What? another bag? What are you going to do with it all".

I informed him I was Insulating the house and to hush!

Yes, Perfect!
Laney in OH


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Love it, Love it, love it. All 10.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Printed out and posted on refrigerator!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love those 10 reasons. My hubby would disagree with them. He just looks and me when I bring more yarn home. He said would I listen to me if I told you to stop buying it . My answer was NO'


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is so funny and so true. Read it to my husband and he laughed too. jsut don't let him know that I went to the yarn shop yersteday......and NO I didn't come back empty handed. Seems some yarn just JUST JUMPED inato my basket! Have a great knitting day. Will post picture of my WIP soon.


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

Great... I have no knitting acquaintances to pass this to, so I will read it again and again just for pure enjoyment.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

llindallovesllamas said:


> 10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn
> [As if we NEEDED a reason!
> 
> 1. It insulates the cupboard where it is kept.
> ...


That's cute! That was just what I was thinking, LOL


----------



## SONNIEGIRL (May 17, 2011)

I just KNEW there were more reasons than "I think I would like to make something knitted, but I don't know what color to do it in, and maybe I just don't have enough yarn in THAT color, and so on and so on".

Thanks. This was the first thing I read this morning, and it absolutely MADE MY DAY.

Keep smiling, and happy knitting.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

What a creed to live by! I love it! Great way to start the day!


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

What a creed to live by! I love it! Great way to start the day!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Excellent! May I add one more?? Because I don't have to try it on! (My #1 reason why I hate shopping for clothes).


----------



## g-ma Jeri (Mar 5, 2011)

This is going on my refrigerator, where hubby can see it.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

This is great! I love it!


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ha ha, loved those 10 reasons and agree with all of them.


----------



## 2401 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is great! My all-time favorite post as well!


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

I love this post! It is so cute and made me smile. Way to help us justify busying more yarn!!


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the post Pokey


----------



## caranjo (Jul 1, 2011)

My new mantra - all 10!! Love it! So true... :-D Carola


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Love it!
ICE in NJ


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

another reason... I have to buy the yarn now because by the time I get to knit this project, the yarn will be discontinued.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

That was very amusing. I have a problem too with buying too many books from charity shops and car boot sales. Sometimes I will buy up to six a week but can only read one or two a week. So the collection is growing. I'm ruthless at returning all books I've read to the charity shop to be sold again. I buy yarn there too but it's quite a rarity so I don't amass too much, but if I see it I have to have it.


----------



## grammyem (Jan 28, 2011)

llindallovesllamas said:


> 10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn
> [As if we NEEDED a reason!
> 
> 1. It insulates the cupboard where it is kept.
> ...


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm saving this to read often. I loved it.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

inishowen said:


> That was very amusing. I have a problem too with buying too many books from charity shops and car boot sales. Sometimes I will buy up to six a week but can only read one or two a week. So the collection is growing. I'm ruthless at returning all books I've read to the charity shop to be sold again. I buy yarn there too but it's quite a rarity so I don't amass too much, but if I see it I have to have it.


Hi, sorry to ask a dumb question, but what is a car boot sale?


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Love, love, love this. Am going to make a sign and post it over my baskets and baskets and baskets of yarn!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning Everyone,
I have one more reason to buy yarn. If we live long enough, we might have some kind of world crisis and they may not make it anymore.
My husband just loved this and strangely enough he agreed with it.
He saids he is going to have a big barn fire with my yarn if I die before I do. So, ladies, when I find out if I am dying, get ready. I'll ship each of you some of my yarn.
Can't have all that beautiful yarn burn!!! LOL
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

#3. Funny, that's what I say about gardening! 
(And banging on the piano!) It's cheaper than a shrink.


----------



## nomasherry (Apr 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just read to husband. He said it sounded just like I had written it as it is my manifesto.... This, as we are about to go to Tulsa and have already planned on stopping for crossstitch shopping and have address for yarn store, if time permits...... Don't they know I'm coming from Dallas? Surely somebody wants to work on Sunday.... OPEN OPEN OPEN


Dreamweaver - Loops is the store you'll want to fisit to in Tulsa. there are two locations. Should be able to google for their addresses. Hope you have fun.


----------



## Benji (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant!!
Linda you've made a rotten day very much better - thankyou


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love it, I LOVE IT! I just sent it to my knitting group and the gal that owns the one and only knitting shop in our area...told her to make it up on a sign and hang it by the door, it's precious!~


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

Brightened my day and made me smile...Hey, isn't the LYS on my way to get groceries?


----------



## esthernf'ville (Jun 26, 2011)

loved it


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

llindallovesllamas said:


> 10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn
> [As if we NEEDED a reason!
> 
> 1. It insulates the cupboard where it is kept.
> ...


Here Here!


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

llindallovesllamas said:


> 10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn
> [As if we NEEDED a reason!
> 
> 1. It insulates the cupboard where it is kept.
> ...


Too late! My husband retired last year, and yes, he does go with me on all my expeditions! Love being with him, but sometimes, y'know...don't get half done what I want. Great list though, but what's this jessica tromp? I looked at it and there are instructions for Japanese knitting. Never heard of it -- does it come out like our knitting, or is it more effective, or what. Don't quite understand what it's all about...


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

This will be a strong #11 for me too



joeysomma said:


> I have to add one more.
> I'm saving for my retirement.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I love this! Number 8 is my favorite and really applies to me. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## grandheart (Jun 12, 2011)

love it love it forever


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Linda


----------



## colbyzmom (Mar 26, 2011)

Love it!! lol Thanks for pointing out #10! I hadn't thought of that one yet, hehehe.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Love all the reasons for having a yarn stash. Guess I'm gonna have to start one-right I only work on one thing at a time. Thanks for the smiles- from Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to all the Canadians out there. oxxo


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

And another reason...they could close all the yarn shops tomorrow...then where would we be???


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

cardinal said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Just read to husband. He said it sounded just like I had written it as it is my manifesto.... This, as we are about to go to Tulsa and have already planned on stopping for crossstitch shopping and have address for yarn store, if time permits...... Don't they know I'm coming from Dallas? Surely somebody wants to work on Sunday.... OPEN OPEN OPEN
> ...


Hi, Maria: I just came back from Richardson, Texas visiting family, I stop by the store you mentioned, I agreed, It was a wonderful yarn store, the people there are very nice (the owners), they have a lot of sale items, and very reasonably price, too bad my suitecase is full (I already bought a lot of yarns before I visited this LYS) and I already borrowed a suitecase from my mom. I will be better prepare next time I visit them.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Thank you! I got a good laugh out of this. I particularly liked #7.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

just LOVED IT!!!! put a BIG SMILE on my face!!! thanks for starting off my day right!!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Bubby J

I read a sign once:

"Shopping with your husband is like hunting with the game warden!"


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

inishowen said:


> That was very amusing. I have a problem too with buying too many books from charity shops and car boot sales. Sometimes I will buy up to six a week but can only read one or two a week. So the collection is growing. I'm ruthless at returning all books I've read to the charity shop to be sold again. I buy yarn there too but it's quite a rarity so I don't amass too much, but if I see it I have to have it.


My local Salvation Army dosen't have anything like yarn or needles. They do have 1 little basket of sewing pattrns. But nothing in the line of knitting :-(


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lo'L said:


> Bubby J
> 
> I read a sign once:
> 
> "Shopping with your husband is like hunting with the game warden!"


I love that one. As a widow I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

nannaknits said:


> 4. I'm participating in a contest - the one who dies with the most yarn
> wins!
> SORRY GIRLS I WIN Number 4.. I have more yarn than a wool store in my "OFFICE" and NO hubby or partner to STOP ME !!
> in boxes, in bags, in cupboards, under the table , on top of the table.. on top of each other.hanging from hangers on the side of the table... Can ya all stop being so interesting, funny and lovable .. cos I NEED to knit it ALL before i die !! LOL
> Who wants my stash in my will??


Dont leave it in ur will!! Take it with u  im sure god will sit and knit with u when u make it up there  After all thats why HE made yarn


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Because it makes me feel good.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

THIS IS GREAT! WILL SHARE WITH ALL MY KNITTING/CROCHETING FRIENDS!!! THANK YOU LINDA!


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

Good one!! My husband was a "Died in the Wool" hunter and didn't like to have game wardens watching him. He almost literally "died in the wool". I hated shopping with him and thankfully he almost never went shopping, except for ammo, guns, Hoppes oil, lures, etc. etc. etc. His addiction was bad as my wool addiction..



Lo'L said:


> Bubby J
> 
> I read a sign once:
> 
> "Shopping with your husband is like hunting with the game warden!"


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

OMG! I could never live with, date or be around a person who killed animals for sport. That would be a bigger deal breaker than a smoker.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have to admit I am with yarns as I am with chocolate--never, ever enough, and more than once I have "sneeked" my new finds in the house with out being seen.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Girl, you just know it!!!! Ahhhh contentment - the best part of my day!!


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

When I was 12 my brother was 16. My father bought him a rifle (don't know why -my father never owned a gun) Well for"practice" he shot a bird in the tree, I cried so much he never touched the gun again.


----------



## stitcher102 (Mar 26, 2011)

You Go, Girl! I recently took my husband and 2 granddaughters into a Fabulous yarn shop. The girls found the owner's little dog and kept him busy for the duration. In between finding yarn for each girl a sweater and working out one for myself, I notice my retired husband has fallen asleep in the needlepoint area of the shop. He has no idea how much $$ he dropped in that place, and thank goodness we have good friends who live near this shop--so I'm sure I'll get to go back.


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with all 10 reasons!


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Great!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL...I didn't realize I needed a reason...I just DO IT!
Great post lol

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Excellent! May I add one more?? Because I don't have to try it on! (My #1 reason why I hate shopping for clothes).


Ha ha ha! Me too! I used to be so thin and in shape, now I'm not thin and out of shape! maybe I ought to knit a tent and sit in it naked!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Amen--I feel the same way.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree..100%


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> PoodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent! May I add one more?? Because I don't have to try it on! (My #1 reason why I hate shopping for clothes).
> ...


LOL! This is why I like knitting baby items...they are small and they always (at some point) fit. The only thing I've knit for myself are hats & scarves.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

llindallovesllamas said:


> 10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn
> [As if we NEEDED a reason!
> 
> from http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/index.html


I love all these reasons, and I have one more:

11. Because you never know when you'll get an inspiration at 11 p.m. and the store is closed, or too far away. If you have enough colors and weights, you can go shopping in your own store, and it's now "free"! : )


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

My husband just read your dead snake statement....his comment was "been there." lol....



edgemanak said:


> Delightful way to start my day! Thanks so much. I'm afraid I don't need much encouragement but for me, if it's on sale I have to buy it!
> 
> My husband once told me I would buy a dead snake if it was on sale, lol.


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

Love it. I knew there had to be a good excuse.


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## elaine (Jan 15, 2011)

llindallovesllamas said:


> 10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn
> [As if we NEEDED a reason!
> 
> 1. It insulates the cupboard where it is kept.
> ...


FANTASTIC!!!!!!! Been looking for a good "rationalization" for my overflowing baskets/tubs/ironing board/"used-to-bed lingerie chest" - THANKS! You're amazing!!!!!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like the way you think!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Love it !


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

llindallovesllamas said:


> 10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn
> [As if we NEEDED a reason!
> 
> 1. It insulates the cupboard where it is kept.
> ...


Wonderful!!


----------



## Shadowmom (Jul 1, 2011)

From one Linda to another and one camelid lover to another you have given me reason to order a shawl kit just because I love the colors.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Agree, agree, agree, my only problem is nowhere left to hide my stash. got 2 cupboards, 2 foolstools large work basket and that doesn't count 3 bags in the loft. but still need !!!!!!! more especially as my fav yarn store currently has a sale !!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep. My daughter wanted some crocheted leg warmers. Went to my "home" LYS and found some yarn to crochet them. Nothing like running out of yarn and the store is closed!! An ounce of prevention.....right?


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

The best thing I have read today. Excellent! Am coping and placing on freg. and other important locations.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice!!! Sure put a smile on my face! Thanks! Jane


----------



## marilyn77 (Jan 17, 2011)

All the reasons are perfect.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Yep. My daughter wanted some crocheted leg warmers. Went to my "home" LYS and found some yarn to crochet them. Nothing like running out of yarn and the store is closed!! An ounce of prevention.....right?


Right!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

My husband and I are both laughing! And yarn is cheap compared to an iPhone, iPad, theatre tickets, etc. Best post ever! Thanks.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Hip-hip-HOORAY ! ! ! !


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Lo'L said:


> Bubby J
> 
> I read a sign once:
> 
> "Shopping with your husband is like hunting with the game warden!"


Shopping with my husband is like a marathon for me...he's pretty patient for this first half hour, then it starts..."don't you have enough yet?"...then he sits with his chin on his chest and his eyes closed; not really sleeping, just hinting...so I don't look. Hey, 43 years with this fellow taught me something! He says he always holds my hand when we shop -- it's not being romantic; he says when he lets go I go shopping!


----------



## GrandmaGail (Apr 3, 2011)

You made my day! Grandma Gail


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

Love it, love it, love it!
Thank you.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

My daughter told me just yesterday that I have a serious problem! :lol: What do I need with all that yarn?

Judy


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

I relate closest to number 9 with a slight change.

9. Because it is on sale. Because that is such a beautiful colour... I've never seen it 
before... I must have it. It is just right to add that extra something to my next project or the next or the next .............


----------



## djvickers1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Good Reasons!! You have my vote.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't need an excuse, but if I do, I'll use those! Love it! Hildy


----------



## FlatheadLiving (Jun 19, 2011)

Ohmygosh, I don't know where you found this or maybe you are clever and witty enough to have written it yourself. Anyway, it is great. :lol:


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds good to me


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> Lo'L said:
> 
> 
> > Bubby J
> ...


My hubby ALWAYS sayes after ten minutes, "I don't feel good, I'm going to go sit down. How long do you think you will be?"! AaaaRRR! I love going by myself or with a friend. Doesn't happen very often, but then again, tomorrow are tons of sales. I think I will go alone!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

love these. #7 is my favorite, but all are good.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

11. Because I'm all out of puce!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

I am blessed! My husband used to be in the textile industry. As manager of a textile mill, he loves shopping with me and making sure that what I buy is of good quality. He can tell me if it will pill, whether it will be too stretchy etc. etc. Like having my own quality controller! It works just as well in fabric stores, where he has saved me from disasters because the colours appealed to me! Mind you, that doesn't mean I like going to hardware stores with him!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> I am blessed! My husband used to be in the textile industry. As manager of a textile mill, he loves shopping with me and making sure that what I buy is of good quality. He can tell me if it will pill, whether it will be too stretchy etc. etc. Like having my own quality controller! It works just as well in fabric stores, where he has saved me from disasters because the colours appealed to me! Mind you, that doesn't mean I like going to hardware stores with him!


You are blessed! Enjoy your pot of gold! (Your hubby)


----------



## capricorngrandma (May 21, 2011)

Excellent reasoning. My thoughts, exactly. My husband is retired; has finally decided he hasn't lost anything at a yarn store, and lets me go alone.


----------



## kat the potter (Mar 28, 2011)

All good reasons, but #5 is my personal favorite. I have another one to add:
Because, maybe, no other yarn shop on the planet will have the same yarn in the same color with the same lot number.
This works well for clothes shopping too.


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Really really love it!!!!!!!!!!! I now no longer feel guilty when I sneak a new lot into my cupboard....


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

i got a feeling this toppic is going to catch up with or pass the clog one anyway i just can't pass a red tag and i have wool everywhere i think i am obsessed aww what the heck only goes down this road once hehe


----------



## flinto72 (May 6, 2011)

Ditto my sentiments too. Cannot have enough, 'cause you know you're gonna need more.


----------



## knittingchocolate (Apr 3, 2011)

YES i agree i am going to print this out and show my husband


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Too funny!I loved every bit and agreed with every single one.Can't help but agree with the wanting of it because it's a pretty color.I see yarn,put it in my carriage,put it back telling myself I don't need anymore,walk away and come back about a minute later,return it to the carriage and voila it is now home with me.Simple,it's a yarn addiction.At least there's no calories.


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

FlatheadLiving said:


> Ohmygosh, I don't know where you found this or maybe you are clever and witty enough to have written it yourself. Anyway, it is great. :lol:


No, I did not write it, just thought it was funny and wanted to share. It came from http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/index.html Linda


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

. Great list though, but what's this jessica tromp? I looked at it and there are instructions for Japanese knitting. Never heard of it -- does it come out like our knitting, or is it more effective, or what. Don't quite understand what it's all about...[/quote]

I had difficulty navigating one day, also. Must have been too much traffic, or something. I would just give it another try.
Sorry it took so long to answer, I missed your post somehow.
Linda


----------



## knitinnh (Jun 2, 2011)

Loved this! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda, thanks for sharing. Great list. I will copy and send it to my knitting buddies.The contest one hit home with me and my friends, as we always tease each other that when someone has a new stash of yarn or fabric, "she who dies with the most fabric or yarn.....wins." Something sad about that!!Yes??


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Your my kind of fiber nut. I agree with all of them. Lynda


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

cardinal said:


> Hello Linda,
> I just love the 10. I printed it on nice paper, I found st DJ office supply store, framed it and is now displayed in my office/ sewing / knitting/ croch et/ crafts room


AND It keeps me from noticing what he is doing. 
It also enables me to give to the needy.
It beautifies my space in the world.
It keeps me from picking up the phone and saying things better left unsaid. 
I do not dirty up dishes cooking since I am knitting.
It helps me diet because you can't eat with yarn in your hands. 
If I go to the yarn store, I am not in the liquor store.
I have long pretty finger nails because I can't bite them and knit.
If I buy a lot I get the same dye lot so it matches.
Hubby does not have to insure it like he would if I bought jewelry.
If not for yarn I would have many more pets, perhaps a crocodile.
Knitters do not have time to be unfaithful. 
Stayed up late knitting, pregnant less often.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Lo'L said:
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

judymoles said:


> Agree, agree, agree, my only problem is nowhere left to hide my stash. got 2 cupboards, 2 foolstools large work basket and that doesn't count 3 bags in the loft. but still need !!!!!!! more especially as my fav yarn store currently has a sale !!!!


It fits nicely in pretty tins popcorn is sold in,/ wicker baskets with needles stuck in so it looks like I meant to display it, /Long body pillow case covers, when stuffed with yarn it lays at the foot of the bed..no one knows yarn not pillow is inside,/ the canvas on aluminum legs laundry sorter bins.. Not held laundry ever cause full of yarn/ hassock with box inside,/ in deacon bench with storage under seat that is the lid,/ good sized gift box with lid decorated and bow..lift the cover off, yarn inside. Hope this might help.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Lo'L said:


> Bubby J
> 
> I read a sign once:
> 
> "Shopping with your husband is like hunting with the game warden!"


Lol! So true. When he says "You bought a lot and you already have a lot home" I say "Yes, and your point is what?"

And I never heard of a knitter getting arrested for
"Buying yarn out of Season"


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

uncrn65 said:


> This is so funny and so true. Read it to my husband and he laughed too. jsut don't let him know that I went to the yarn shop yersteday......and NO I didn't come back empty handed. Seems some yarn just JUST JUMPED inato my basket! Have a great knitting day. Will post picture of my WIP soon.


I once told my hub, i only put two in the basket but they are like bunnies by the time I got to the check out line they had multiplied and I couldn't take them from their mom so soon.
Another time he came across a bag of yarn in the closet and I told him I was mad because he had found his Christmas present  
And one time I explained the good fairy brings them when we are sleeping and there is nothing I can do about it.
I have also mentioned that perhaps my NEXT husband will love yarn as much 
as I do? Gets him worried ;-)


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

llindallovesllamas said:


> 10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn
> [As if we NEEDED a reason!
> 
> 1. It insulates the cupboard where it is kept.
> ...


How did you know I needed to smile tonight, no ...really laugh! Thanks so much.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

11. WE ARE RENOVATING! MY STASH IS PACKED! I am in withdrawal! Good reason to buy more.... I can't find my stash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

MaryAnn


----------



## katiethompson (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh how I agree with ALL those statements (I realy like Nos 5 & 7) Keep buying the wool Linda and ENJOY!!
Katie


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> 11. WE ARE RENOVATING! MY STASH IS PACKED! I am in withdrawal! Good reason to buy more.... I can't find my stash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MaryAnn


I ALWAYS keep some wool in the car "for emergencies". When we moved from Alice Springs back to Victoria (>2500km) I made sure I had a plastic tub full of wool to keep me happy. Withdrawal is not pleasant, so we need to avoid it at all costs. Must be why I bought more as I passed through Adelaide and Horsham and Ballaarat and Melbourne and Traralgon and Sale and...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

How funnyyyyyyy do you happen to sell yarn Linda? lols I was just thinking that I have to slow down as I am out of room " Between my quilting hobby my chrochet and now knitting my poor house is a realllll mess!


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Wonderful and I bet 10 more reasons could be added. 

Stopping in Gainesville on way home to add to my stash. Just can never have enough. Thanks for posting.


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

I just love your reasoning. Dot


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Told my husband I needed to put a wardrobe on one wall of my room, and when I explaiened it would filled with wool and therfore good insulation he said that should work. The wall I am talking about gets the north sun all day (and that is like a south sun to you Northeners) and upatairs spends summer very warm- or should I saw hot. However I do have a cupboard taking up the other long wall so I would need to move that inbult one so I had space to put the desk for my computer so I can read KP! Actually would be good for insulation and more storage space but probably not good from any other perspective so maybe I will leave it as is. But hubby did like the idea. And got a laugh from the others. And as I said at least neither of us can complain whne the other spends money- me on my yarnd and him on his books. His first suggestion was that his books could go in the cupboard in my room (not a serious suggestion I hasten to say)


----------



## Ronnie123 (Jun 11, 2011)

all 10 reasons are just right. Every one of them could have been written for me, thanks for that, gave me a laugh.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Lyle said:


> Good one!! My husband was a "Died in the Wool" hunter and didn't like to have game wardens watching him. He almost literally "died in the wool". I hated shopping with him and thankfully he almost never went shopping, except for ammo, guns, Hoppes oil, lures, etc. etc. etc. His addiction was bad as my wool addiction..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Lyle said:


> Good one!! My husband was a "Died in the Wool" hunter and didn't like to have game wardens watching him. He almost literally "died in the wool". I hated shopping with him and thankfully he almost never went shopping, except for ammo, guns, Hoppes oil, lures, etc. etc. etc. His addiction was bad as my wool addiction..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Lyle said:


> Good one!! My husband was a "Died in the Wool" hunter and didn't like to have game wardens watching him. He almost literally "died in the wool". I hated shopping with him and thankfully he almost never went shopping, except for ammo, guns, Hoppes oil, lures, etc. etc. etc. His addiction was bad as my wool addiction..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

AGREE 110 %


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

I like your reasoning and justification of having yarn around.

My yarn insulates all 4 walls in my workroom, underneath my guest-room bed, on top of any wallrode I can find, mixed in with my red hats in umteam boxes, out in the laundry room, etc. My husband says "don't even think about putting any in my boat". (Um, I hadn't even thought about that, just maybe....)

As to your No. 4 reason, what do they win? Of course, more yarn to put in the gasket, sorry, I mean closet! ha

And lastly, I sure don't take my husband with me to buy yarn,
that would be a fatal mistake. My philosophy is for him to stay home so that we both will be happy. Its worked for 52+ years.

Leonne


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

The ten reasons brought a smile to my heart and gave me reason to shop.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

A car boot sale is a bit like your flea markets. Sellers arrive in their cars and set up a table to sell their wares. They pay a fee usually £5 to sell. Buyers usually don't pay an entrance fee. They can wander around buying bits and pieces. Sales are held in fields, church grounds, school playgrounds, in fact anywhere with room for cars. I was at two today and bought a handbag, talc, a plant, a watch and bracelett, a book, and a big ball of yarn. All this for £5.50. I just love car boot sales!


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

I admit Ilove the rules.I keep my stash in my spare room.my projects next to me in the living room. thanks for making my day


----------



## Claudia12347 (Mar 18, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## teacupsmommy (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Linda,

I like your posting. I have recently picked up crocheting again and it has started feel like a spiritual exercise. You know what I mean? One of my friends died in May and I withdrew a bit. It was healing to me to crochet. I just needed my space. 

Heidi


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Heidi--the same thing happened to me--a very good friend and mentor of mine died in a fire on his boat in '05. I designed a crocheted afghan for myself and called it my "Comfort Afghan". It took me 6 mos to make and it comforted me the whole time I was working on it. Its made with Caron simply soft yarn and it keeps me very warm in the winter.


----------



## teacupsmommy (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry about your friend. And I'm glad you understand. I think you would have liked Tom. He was 50 when he died and was severely mentally retarded. But he was a touchstone of simplicity and purity. I felt like I lost a lot when he died. He didn't really talk all that well and communicated with a picture book. He called me the Tuna. I went into a huge tailspin when he died and was just wailing when my friend Elaine came to the house to tell me. He was just so innocent. I envied him. He could fall asleep without a worry in the world. It never occurred to him to doubt that he was loved. I think the world lost alot too when he died. His funeral was on my birthday.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, then he will always be on your mind. My friend was the owner of his real estate company and I worked with him for 18 yrs. He taught me everything about real estate. Everyone loved him. He was a "young" 60 when he died. We would go to real estate classes and appointments together. We both belonged to a real estate board. To this day, I will not drive down the street where our office was located. The family did not want to carry on his business, they sold the building and it is being made into a house again. My house is located not far from the cemetary where he is buried. I cannot drive down that street either, even though it is the shortest route to downtown DC. I will take a longer route. It is still hard for me to take real estate classes without thinking about him and not cry. It may be hard for some people to understand what that person meant to you if they have not experienced it.


----------



## teacupsmommy (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Carlyta, 

I'm sorry it's hard for you to drive down that street but I understand it. Diane still lives in the apartment where Tommy died. I wonder how she does it. I have layed awake crying at night. I have gotten past the shock thing and I know he's gone but I still can't believe it. Have you ever known a person whose personality filled the house? That was Tom. 

Your name is pretty.

Heidi


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Hi, Heidi--the same thing happened to me--a very good friend and mentor of mine died in a fire on his boat in '05. I designed a crocheted afghan for myself and called it my "Comfort Afghan". It took me 6 mos to make and it comforted me the whole time I was working on it. Its made with Caron simply soft yarn and it keeps me very warm in the winter.


Beautiful colors and design. Thank you for the photo. .So sad about you friend and about Tom. Knitting is a comfort at times like that. I hope your grief will subside and memories of happier times with them will bring comfort to you both.


----------



## teacupsmommy (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi JollyPolly,

Thank you. Tommy was a cool guy. He used to call me the Tuna. It's amazing how someone like him can have such an impact on someone's life. I think he gave more love than he got. And he got alot of love. His brother at his funeral said that Tom didn't have a wrinkled forehead cause he never worried about anything. The hardest part of the funeral was when they wheeled his casket in. The minute I saw it, it was real and I started crying.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

And, the sheep benefit by getting all that wool off their backs, so it's recycling at its best.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

My opinion is that death is the beginning of a superior existence so when I lost Helen who was like a sister to me,( we use to talk on the phone every night,) I asked for a sign that she was ok and got one . Because I am a doubter I asked for another and got another. After the third I was accepting that she is ok. When I went to put flowers on her grave I got there when her husband was there which was not planned and the same thing happened the next year but not since then. I miss her all the time but I believe she has gone on to a superior existence which brings me comfort. She was a polish lady with a great sense of humor. She once told me the guy walking down the street was going to the movies. I said Helen how do you know. She said because he's picking his seat.  she had great recipes and could talk about any subject, so interesting. I wish she were here but God wanted to move her to a better life. This is just my opinion and I'm not intending to put it on any one else. But I hope it helps you in your difficult time.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

love it my garage is full of wool no car in there it sits outside


----------



## teacupsmommy (Apr 10, 2011)

I wanted to buy a can of tuna and put it in Tom's casket. I'm thinking of getting a tuna fish label, going to his grave and placing it there. He called me the tuna cause his sister and I used to joke about this music video where the nerds order a pizza with tuna fish and meatballs. He picked up on the tuna part so I have been the tuna ever since. So has he.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you inishowen, for the explanation of a car boot sale.
I just love that idea.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the 10 reasons but I will add one more :
It is so soft and cuddly!


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

Love it. A number of years ago a neighbor passed away and the rest of us are still working off her stash of yarn. Many interesting types and colors to blend together


----------



## teacupsmommy (Apr 10, 2011)

You know, that's a great tribute I'll bet. Memories being knitted into things. Warmth and such.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

YAY!10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn. Well really it's 10 more. I all ways tell DH that I need it to finish something.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I had three years of needle trade, growing up. I was so surprised and dismayed at my daughters growing up. Prom time let go look for a dress. NO mom I want you to make it.
That way no one will have one one like mind They would rather have something I had hand made then have something purchased. You have the choice of style, color and fit.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

The tenth is the best and so true.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

The tenth is the best and so true.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I just love this post, my feelings exactly! :lol:


----------



## Schnauzer (Apr 7, 2011)

LUV IT! LUV IT ! LUV IT! Printed it out and stuck it right in front of my computer - and on the doors to my yarn cupboards !!!!
tku for giving us a laugh here in Aussie Winter :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, Heidi--I know John's "spirit" stayed with me a long time. There were times when I could "feel" his presence with me. I still do sometimes. I'm sitting in my office reading KP of course and watching some kind of bees flying back and forth in my yard. I'm hoping the birds would eat them.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, Jollypolly--these are my favorite colors in shades of red. This afghan really keeps me warm at night.


----------



## acetiv (May 26, 2011)

I love it, even though I am widowed #10 would have happen if my hubby was still with me. I am going to copy and give to both of my groups


----------



## Joan M (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW! My new top 10 reasons for buying and having yarn. Thank you lol


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Carlyta: I am so very sorry that you lost your friend in such a terrible way. The comfortghan that you made for yourself is beautiful. Thank you for sharing both the story and the photo of the ghan. Virtual hugs to you. Essie from Oz


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Essie--have a good week. Carlyta


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a friend that ask her self each time she goes to buy something Do I need it or just want it. Hey I am seventy years old. I went with out raiseing my girls and making sure my husband look nice out in the business world. I want this and I will end up blessing someone else with it. That is my bottom line.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

bETulove,
Darling, I am with you. When I was working, raising a family, and helping run a homeown business, I did without.
Now, that I am in forced retirement, by golly, if I want,
I get it. And, like you, most of my knitting is for others.
So there LOL
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

All you ladies who have husbands still working please heed rule number 10. Mine has grounded me from buying anymore until I use up a good portion of my stash.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

One of the good things about not having a man in the house is that you are your own boss :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Me! Me! Meeeeee!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Reply to all questions regarding yarn/thread purchasing: [Spoken very softly with one eyebrow raised and one lowered]
1. Say nothing and buy what your money will cover at the time with joy in your heart.
2. AND?
3. MY MAMA SAID HER HUSBAND WAS MY DADDY!
4. EXCUSE ME? WAS I GROWN WHEN YOU MET ME?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

OR U could quit knitting or whatever and bug him allatime. U know, the time U would ordinarily be kniting is the "Bug Him" time! Warn him first, though with the "Sweet question". LOL
Tell him: Shall I [knit/whatever] or are you going to entertain me whenever and however I want, starting right now, Sweetheart? [Take a pic of his face and send it to us. I guarantee his expression will be priceless] I did the Sweet question and he never questioned my stash again.


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess I am lucky. Mine says nothing about all my yarn or material stash. I think he knows better, all his stash is in the garage and the wood shed, and says what I say you never know when you might need it. lol Pokey


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm with Dsynr. I'm a big girl now and I'll buy what I want and when I want. Yeah I'm a bit spoiled. But I wasn't born to a rich family like I wanted to be. So there for if I want that yarn I'm buying it.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay Guys, Another laugh on me. I had a cedar chest in one of the garages. Not the small kind that sit at the end of the bed, but about twice that size. I decided it would be a good linen storage in the rec. room. Yes you guessed it, it was full of yarn. I am so blessed. Large brown bags full of yarn. One a soft power blue, finger weight. Some have just two skiens thinking Cowl. Santa actually come in July.


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

Boy what a treasure to find. Our town has a town wide garage sale this weekend so I am hoping to find some yarn treasures there. I did last year maybe this year will be as lucky. Happy Knitting. Pokey


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish you luck Pokey. The last find I had at a yard sale was two half knitted sweaters with yarn and needle to finish, but NO pattern. Please let me know what you find. GOOD LUCK Betty


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

*INDIANA? Town wide garage sale?* Dang that's to far to drive for me...


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Reanna I am in North Carolina and do not think it has not cross my mind. I am the worst when it come to yard sales. Always wanted to do the one up at Hillville Va on memorial day. Can not find no one to go with me.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

llindallovesllamas said:


> 10 Reasons to Buy Lots of Yarn
> [As if we NEEDED a reason!
> 
> 1. It insulates the cupboard where it is kept.
> ...


Love this. Saw this post a few days ago and got a good chuckle. Glad I found it again.
I like the 11th one "Because I like it". My friend and I spent 2 days last week trying to organize my stash, what a job. So I bought more over the week end just to see if I could put it in the right place. Glad I live alone...if you know what I mean!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll go just pick me up in Michigan..And give me time to be ready...


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

10. Buy it now, before your husband retires and goes with you on all your shopping expeditions.

My hubby is retired, but did not usually go with me on my shopping expeditions. However, in February I went shopping on my own. Bought some yarn to make some little fishies for a charity making blankets with them and managed to fall getting off the bus at home. I broke my left elbow and right thumb. Hubby told me that's what happens when you buy more yarn. So now I have him as company as I have not been back on the bus since then. Essie from Oz


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Ohhh! Boo! You can still buy yarn online! But don't fall off your chair while ordering it!!! Sounds like me...was visiting my kids in Melbourne and had a gall bladder attack -- next day operation! Boo!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

To Reanna40, Ah! go ahead and go. Just think about how many garage sales along the way, fun, fun, fun. Leonne in Ocean Springs


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I may have misled everyone the other day. My hubbie really doesn't care what I buy in the way of yarn. But we have a storeage problem as we live in trailer. So he asked me to use up as much of the stash as possible before I but more.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Betulove said:


> I have a friend that ask her self each time she goes to buy something Do I need it or just want it. Hey I am seventy years old. I went with out raiseing my girls and making sure my husband look nice out in the business world. I want this and I will end up blessing someone else with it. That is my bottom line.


If the answer to EITHER do I need it/do I want it is yES then my problem is solved...I buy it. Life is meant to be enjoyed! And I dont like my relatives enough to sacrifice in order to leave them money in my will. Just joking about that  but really we all NEED a bit of fun in these times


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm with Pokey, I don't complain about his 'stash' he doesn't complain about mine. Works for us.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

MrsB said:


> One of the good things about not having a man in the house is that you are your own boss :thumbup:


Even tho I have a hubby no one tells me what to do. Young women should get an education or job so they have their own money and can spend it as they like. Some men tend to dominate but others are fair and respectful, especially if they want a content wife.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> OR U could quit knitting or whatever and bug him allatime. U know, the time U would ordinarily be kniting is the "Bug Him" time! Warn him first, though with the "Sweet question". LOL
> Tell him: Shall I [knit/whatever] or are you going to entertain me whenever and however I want, starting right now, Sweetheart? [Take a pic of his face and send it to us. I guarantee his expression will be priceless] I did the Sweet question and he never questioned my stash again.


I must have missed the Sweet question. I probably need it too?


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

jollypolly: The Sweet Question is:

"Shall I [knit/whatever] or are you going to entertain me whenever and however I want, starting right now, Sweetheart?"

As Dsynr said, that is guaranteed to stop most men right in their tracks. LOL. Crafty Hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just thought I'd share a X-stitch project I did a while back that I could relate with-
SHOPPING: The art of getting things you don't need, with money you don't have, to impress people you don't like.


----------



## ShellsBells (May 12, 2011)

Priceless!!!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Linda, I really liked what you wrote. Boy it sure does suit us knitters & crocheter's doesn't it?
Thanks, Rene


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Very, very funny, as I sit here surrounded by several bags with several started projects, looking on line to knit some other lovely item ... he he he


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Linda!

Thank you for making me hoot with laughter...and many more before I got in on it. Ab fab! 

I'm very lucky. My husband is a radio amateur and techie wizard with computers, IT etc. AKA mega hoarder and male version of a compulsive stash builder. 

My wool mine is in my Knit Pit/workshop, competing only with sewing projects and (breeding) collection of cotton fabric for patchwork tablecloths.

An ear to ear smile on my face as I go to bed. Sweet dreams and wool gathering for us all!


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> # 3 is my favorite!


LOL, I hear ya. #5 is my second fave.


----------

